# new equestrian at local riding school



## Experienced equestri (7 January 2018)

Hi guys 

happy new year to everyone 

Im still riding at my local riding school- Daisy Nook -& still enjoying it. Im learning courses. Whats the secret to remembering -my instructor sets out a course & tells me where to go & I cant remember the course -because theres other lessons going on I dont get any chance to walk the possible course & try to predict any course she may set 

its a great riding school though everyones brill & very friendly -the horses are gorgeous my instructor is strict


----------

